#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Алан Уоллес. Лекция «Шаматха и випашьяна в дзогчен»

## Echo

http://savetibet.ru/2010/09/26/alan_wallace.html

Лекция построена на фундаментальном материале о шаматхе (практике безмятежности), випашьяне (практике проникновения) в дзогчен – школе, которую называют «кульминацией всех предшествующих колесниц, высшим путем к пробуждению». Поскольку медитация не является сугубо буддийской практикой, абсолютно любой человек способен овладеть навыками правильной концентрации, которая приводит к быстрому развитию умственных способностей, ясности ума и памяти и даже блаженству на уровне тела.

В программе встречи:
- как устранить рассеянность и возбужденность, справиться с беспокойством или тревогой.
- практическое руководство для достижения непоколебимости ума.
- знакомство с состоянием присутствия, свободным от поглощённости концепциями, сонливостью, нервозностью, цеплянием за свое я". Если оставить мутную воду в покое, осадок опустится вниз, а прозрачность воды проявит себя во всей полноте. Такой же естественный метод разумно и правильно применять в отношении нашего ума. Шаматха и випашьяна – это великие буддийские медитативные практики, которые учат различать присутствие тишины и покоя, не противореча при этом движению. Опытный йогин, добившийся больших успехов в практике медитации, сохраняет состояние умиротворения даже в условиях шумного мегаполиса. У вас есть возможность получить эти уникальные знания, в которых, по мнению приверженцев восточных доктрин, и заключено истинное человеческое счастье.

----------

Sergio (22.11.2010), Алексей Е (23.11.2010), Иилья (22.11.2010)

----------


## Ydg

-А есть ли среди соотечественников кто-нибудь, кто сидел с Аланом Уоллесом длинный ретрит? если есть- отзовитесь плз, есть вопросы. Можно в лс
-Или может, кто-нибудь собирается сидеть с ним длинный ретрит? 
-А устроители этой лекции 2010 года не собираются ли пригласить его сюда провести ретрит по шаматхе и випашьяне, хотя бы недельный?
Спасибо

----------


## Georgiy

Пара соображений, исходя только из другой темы. Из темы о лекции Уоллеса в ИФ РАН видны, имхо, две вещи. 1. Это его второй приезд в Россию за последние 25 лет. Можно предположить, что он не очень заинтересован в нашей стране или в нем мало кто заинтересован. 2. Одним из официальных лиц, пригласивших его в РФ, был Шаджин-лама Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, который вроде бы имел в виду и на дальнейшие визиты...

----------


## Гелек

Визит доктора Уоллеса в 2012 планируется. К сожалению, подробную информацию сможем предоставить только в начале следующего года.

----------

Ydg (22.11.2011)

----------


## Ydg

Уважаемые устроители! Трепетная просьба: если удастся пригласить Алана, попросите его провести здесь не просто лекцию, а полноценный недельный ретрит с 8-часовой ежедневной медитацией, как он проводит в других странах. От лекций и разного рода репрезентаций уже в ушах "рябит"  :Smilie: )) а глубокие практические ретриты по базовым буддийским практикам на территории СНГ бывают нечасто. 
Алан Уоллес последовательно обучает следующим практикам: 1. шаматха, 2. випашьяна, 3. бодхичитта и 4 Безмерных, 4. Йога сна и умирания, 5. некоторые практики Дзогчен.
Вероятно, у многих здесь есть насущная потребность в такого рода обучении.
спасибо

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 5. Дзогчен.


 :EEK!:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Заслушал лекцию некоего казачка Алана Уоллеса «Шаматха и випашьяна в дзогчен».
Думаю, щаз ознакомлюсь с новейшими достижениями западной мысли, ага.
И оказалось, давно товарищи не слышал такого принародного бреда.
Что у Алана правильно - то банально. А что не банально - мозгоконструирванная отсебятина.
Гараба Свет Дордже ещё всуе поминает. Ну шаматха, ну випашьяна, любишь медитировать - медитируй, зачем дзогчен ко всему этому приплетать???!!
Вообще никакого отношения дзогчен атийоги, который от Гараба Дордже к этим теоретическим построениям не имеет.
У ригпы оказывается есть место. А алайю надо "прорубить" -- он тоже не знает правильное значение термина трегчод.
Прорубишь вот так бывалыча алайю и настанет тебе ригпа.
Ваще куку. Помимо того, что это вообще тривиальный эдипов комплекс с реконкистой мамочки.
Хоть бы у своих британских арийских ученых учились, зря Фройд с Юнгом пахали что ли??
ПростименяхосподьСамантабхадра и всё почитатели. Но "немогумолчать"!
Граждане! Требуйте отстоя пены! Смысле аутентичной передачи!
Оминь Я всё сказал.

----------

Aion (29.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2011)

----------


## лесник

> Заслушал лекцию некоего казачка Алана Уоллеса «Шаматха и випашьяна в дзогчен».
> Думаю, щаз ознакомлюсь с новейшими достижениями западной мысли, ага.
> И оказалось, давно товарищи не слышал такого принародного бреда.
> Что у Алана правильно - то банально. А что не банально - мозгоконструирванная отсебятина.
> Гараба Свет Дордже ещё всуе поминает. Ну шаматха, ну випашьяна, любишь медитировать - медитируй, зачем дзогчен ко всему этому приплетать???!!
> Вообще никакого отношения дзогчен атийоги, который от Гараба Дордже к этим теоретическим построениям не имеет.
> У ригпы оказывается есть место. А алайю надо "прорубить" -- он тоже не знает правильное значение термина трегчод.
> Прорубишь вот так бывалыча алайю и настанет тебе ригпа.
> Ваще куку. Помимо того, что это вообще тривиальный эдипов комплекс с реконкистой мамочки.
> ...


"Все сказал", жаль, что не по существу вопроса, и одни обвинения без доказательств.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

лесник,
а что вы знаете сами о существе вопроса? чтобы судить по существу или нет

----------


## лесник

> лесник,
> а что вы знаете сами о существе вопроса? чтобы судить по существу или нет


На знание дзогчен не претендую, поэтому никаких суждений не высказываю, хочу, наоборот, услышать. Я слушал эту лекцию, мне показалась, что человек знает, что говорит. Вы это называете отсебятиной и бредом, не приводя никаких доказательств. Хотелось бы разобраться, то ли это поклеп на хорошего парня, то ли Вам и правда есть что сказать. Что там не так, короче?-)

----------

Викарий (31.12.2011), Гелек (24.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

лесник,
я привёл аргументы, которые человеку в теме доступны, прямо в первом сообщении. если вы их не распознали, не могу ничего для вас поделать дополнительно.
мы не в суде, чтобы требовались доказательства. "поклёп" это ваша интерпретация, а у меня был отзыв, такскать имею право как потребитель  :Big Grin: D

----------


## Викарий

> Заслушал лекцию некоего казачка Алана Уоллеса «Шаматха и випашьяна в дзогчен».
> Думаю, щаз ознакомлюсь с новейшими достижениями западной мысли, ага.
> И оказалось, давно товарищи не слышал такого принародного бреда.
> Что у Алана правильно - то банально. А что не банально - мозгоконструирванная отсебятина.
> Гараба Свет Дордже ещё всуе поминает. Ну шаматха, ну випашьяна, любишь медитировать - медитируй, зачем дзогчен ко всему этому приплетать???!!
> Вообще никакого отношения дзогчен атийоги, который от Гараба Дордже к этим теоретическим построениям не имеет.
> У ригпы оказывается есть место. А алайю надо "прорубить" -- он тоже не знает правильное значение термина трегчод.
> Прорубишь вот так бывалыча алайю и настанет тебе ригпа.
> Ваще куку. Помимо того, что это вообще тривиальный эдипов комплекс с реконкистой мамочки.
> ...


А по мне очень хорошая лекция. Один из немногих европейских практиков в тибетском буддизме, который чего то достиг :Smilie:  И не отсебятину он несет, а на свой опыт опирается, к тому же из лекции я сделал вывод, что он не хилый практик йоги сна :Smilie: . 
А без практики шаматхи и випашьяны, не о каких других практиках речи быть не может, ну если некоторые разновидности Пховы, и то при более детальном рассмотрении, тоже оказывается без самых элементарных навыков шаматхи делать не чего.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Викарий,
И чего он достиг?

----------


## Викарий

> Викарий,
> И чего он достиг?


Много чего :Big Grin: , во всяком случае  Алан Уоллес рассказывает, не как  человек, который просто книжки почитал или лекции послушал, как человек который много практиковал, получил переживания, осознал и проанализировал их.  К тому же как, я уже сказал, он не хилый практик йоги сна :Smilie:  Лекцию повнимательней послушайте :Wink: .
А то что без шаматхи и випашьяны, не какой речи не может быть о Дзогчене, Чагчене, тантре и тд. Алан Уоллес обсолютна прав.
Попробуйте по практикуйте шаматху с випашьяной, много чего откроется, очень искренняя практика :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (24.01.2012)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Много чего, понятно. Буа. га. га.

----------


## Викарий

Samadhi Undercover, извините за не скромный вопрос, вы когда нибудь, не один раз где то в тусовке, а именно  системно и регулярно шаматхуи випашьяну практиковали?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Samadhi Undercover, извините за не скромный вопрос, вы когда нибудь, не один раз где то в тусовке, а именно  системно и регулярно шаматхуи випашьяну практиковали?


Викарий, на этот действительно нескромный вопрос не позволяет ответить присущая мне скромность.

----------


## Викарий

Samadhi Undercover прошу прощенья за нескромный вопрос. :Smilie:  Моя скромность, тоже мне не позволяет высказаться по поводу вашей практики :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> лесник,
> я привёл аргументы, которые человеку в теме доступны, прямо в первом сообщении. если вы их не распознали, не могу ничего для вас поделать дополнительно.
> мы не в суде, чтобы требовались доказательства. "поклёп" это ваша интерпретация, а у меня был отзыв, такскать имею право как потребитель D


Такой отзыв не имеет смысла. Тот, кто в теме, и так поймет, и без Вашего отзыва, а для тех, кто не в теме и кому мнение профи было бы полезно, Ваш отзыв бесполезен, потому что  полезной информации, аргументов и объяснений там - ноль.

----------


## Гелек

Ретритным мастером Уоллеса в ход его ретрита по шаматхе (проходившего в Дхарамсале) в 70-х был лично Его Святейшество Далай-лама. Позже Уоллес был приглашен в качестве ассистента-учителя для годичного ретрита по шаматхе, который по приглашению американских буддистов и поручению Его Святейшества в Соединенных Штатах проводил выдающийся гелугпинский мастер Ген Ламримпа. После ретрита Уоллес также переводил учения Гена Ламримпы и знаменитого Геше Нгаванга Дарьге по Калачакре (в результате в качестве отредактированных расшифровок устного перевода были опубликованы "Превосходя время" - полный комментарий на шестиразовую гуру-йогу Калачакры - и "Учения Калачакры" Библиотеки тибетских трудов и архивов, в этом году переизданный для участников Калачакры-2012).

К сожалению, достаточно слабо разбираюсь в Дзогчене, однако насчет аутентичности линии Уоллеса сомнений не питаю (разумеется, сугубо имхо) - он является личным учеником и переводчиком (одним из - наверняка многие также читали или даже слушали переводы Сангье Кхандро) Гьятрула Ринпоче, одного из главных держателей линий Пхальюл и Дуджом Терсар. Собственно, достаточно знамениты выполненные Уоллесом переводы комментариев Гьятрула Ринпоче на коренные тексты Карма Чагме по теме единства Махамудры и Дзогчен в контексте практики Авалокитешвары, а также комментарий на учения о шести бардо. В собственной деятельности доктор Уоллес в первую очередь опирается на методологию Дуджом Терсар - и опять же, им опубликован перевод первого раздела "Ваджрной сущности" Дуджома Лингпы, посвященный развитию шаматхи в контексте Дзогчен линии Дуджом, и комментарий на него. Предисловие к этому переводу написал Тхарчин Ринпоче, а линия наставлений была получена от Гьятрула Ринпоче, который, в свою очередь, получил ее Джамьянга Нацог Рандрола, Тулку Кунсанга Ньима и Его Святейшества Дуджома Ринпоче.

На всякий случай уточню, что доктор Уоллес _не_ учит Дзогчену в смысле прямых введений или наставлений по трекчо и тхогел. Основная его деятельность проходит в рамках одобренного Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой "Проекта шаматха" (создание инфраструктуры, передача инструкций и помощь практикующим, которые желают реализовать эту основополагающую практику); соответственно, Уоллес в основном учит шаматхе и випашьяне либо в контексте традиции гелуг (на основе наставлений ЕСДЛ и Гена Ламримпы), либо в традиции Дуджома Лингпы (с постоянной опорой на "Ваджрную сущность") - в зависимости от того, от центра какой традиции исходит приглашение. 

"Учениями по Дзогчен" можно с натяжкой назвать объяснения общего контекста и роли этой системы (к которой практикующие могут перейти после реализации шаматхи и випашьяны), но в этом смысле Уоллес ничем не больший "преступник", чем, например, доктор Берзин (_личным_ учителем которого по Дзогчен, кстати, был сам Его Святейшество Дуджом Ринпоче, о чем предпочитают не помнить).

В июле 2012 Уоллес проведет ретрит по шаматхе (линия наставлений Гена Ламримпы) в Кунпенлинге.

----------

Lungrig (24.01.2012), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Дэчен Намджрол (24.01.2012), лесник (24.01.2012), Михаил_ (20.10.2017)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Гелек,
Я не сомневаюсь, что данный господин хорошо разбирается в шаматхе и випашьяне. Громыхание имён не обязательно.
Хочется искренне позавидовать его благой карме и связи с хорошими учителями. Но это всё никак не отменяет моего первого месаджа по поводу его отсебятины о дзогчен, причем не о роли шаматхи и випашьяны в качестве подготовки к практике дзогчен(!!), а о принципах самой практики дзогчен. Там просто кромешный гон.

----------

лесник (24.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2012)

----------


## Гелек

> Там просто кромешный гон.


Не могу никак прокомментировать те суждения, которые вы высказали в первом своем сообщении - ввиду оригинальной манеры их подачи, - но напомню, что у Дуджома Лингпы был настолько необычный формат подачи (в дополнение к полному отсутствию человеческих учителей) тантры и Дзогчен, что ведущие современники - включая Джамьянга Кхеньце и Чжамгона Конгтрула - только к концу жизни признали его заслуги как тертона, а первоначально относились с подозрением.

Это не к тому, что Уоллес - Дуджом Лингпа наших дней, а к тому, что даже Ати-йогу можно подавать и объяснять совершенно по разному, если это не непосредственные _наставления_ по Ати-йоге. Уоллес оговаривает методологию: он объясняет структуру пути с точки зрения основы (что, в общем-то, скорее подход махамудры, чем дзогчен), а не плода (как это обычно делается в ходе учений по Дзогчен в Ньингма), потому что учить людей шаматхе проще именно с точки зрения основы. Другое дело, что опытные дзогченпа не являются в данном случае его целевой аудиторией.

Его Святейшество в ходе зимних учений говорил, что Дзогчен можно очень глубоко понять, взглянув на него через призму Гухьясамаджа-тантры - но если объяснять Дзогчен в терминологии Гухьясамаджи, получится очень нестандартно, а для некоторых и слишком смело. Каждому по потребностям же.

----------

Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013), Бо Джун (22.08.2015), лесник (24.01.2012), Михаил_ (20.10.2017)

----------

